# Free adult platinum angels



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Free adult (2 yrs) platinum angels. Free to club members. Angels from Nancy's line.
One is female for sure. Think the other three are males.
Pickup Rockwall, TX

bob


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

Bob, I'll take him/her, if you are going to the club meeting on the 19th.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Not planning to attend the meeting but rockwall is not too far away from the meeting location.

Let me know if you want to pick them up and how many you want.

bob


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

All four angels are now spoken for.


----------

